# My 2lb Puppy Sweater!!!



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

OMG i'm so happy with the way it turned out!!! :hello1:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

OMGGGGGGG! so cute! that's gonna look adorable on mousse <3 cant wait to see how it looks on him!!! :albino:


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

Me too!!!!! I hope it fits him when he comes home haha


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

I<3Gizmo said:


> Me too!!!!! I hope it fits him when he comes home haha


lol well if it doesnt u can just make another one just as cute! or u can wait for him to grow into it :hello1:


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

Good plan!!


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

I like the color, very cute.  I wish I could make something like that.


----------



## chloeschihuahau (Feb 7, 2010)

awh so cute. my friends mum knitted a pink jumper for pixie, its really nice. alot like yours. i really like it


----------



## snazzychi (Jan 19, 2010)

how sweet! i had a black and blue stripy one for william when he was little, it fitted him when he weighed just over a pound! now my daughter uses it for her teddy! xx


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

I love it! Is it your own pattern? If not, which pattern did you use?


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

OMG! How cute. You did a great job!


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

That is so cute! They never have sweaters that small in stores, baby chi's are so hard to fit.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

That is cute!!!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

good job!! x


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks guys!! 

Gail, here's the link
http://autumnblossomknits.wordpress.com/2009/01/26/2-lb-cabled-dog-sweater/


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

WOW!! That's awesome! I wish I was that talented!!! Haha


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

You did an awesome job!!!! Such talent!


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

thanks for all the positive feed back!! Ladies knitting isnt that hard!! I taught myself in 10th grade, and now there are several videos on youtube that teach you how to do it!! I say give it a go!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Wow, what an incredibly cute little sweater! You are so clever!
Good for you.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Very cute!!!! I haven't knitted much since my girls were little, I use to knit sweater for them. Looks like a fun one to try. Great job!!!

Lori


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

They have little kits at the store you can get to learn knitting too, with a book and needles. I got one, but the videos were much more helpful.


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

thanks everyone!


----------

